# Annie and Tucker will be going to the vet soon



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I've really gotten in deep with all this holistic stuff. I found a vet that talked to me on the phone for over an hour answering my questions and I just love him! He sounds so amazing and is completely on board with what I am doing. He said he loves that I feed my dogs a raw diet. He recommends it before kibble. He recommends titer testing before any shots. I said he loves it when people get yearly blood pannels so you can actually see how your dog's health is over the years from the inside. 

Needless to say, I'm going to be scheduling an appointment soon. I was wondering if i could get over looked and see if I'm getting enough done of if there is something I will be missing. The visit comes with a physical examination. When he was explaining their exam, it sounds very in depth like they do way more than I have ever seen in a physical exam. They even include a stool sample in their exam. 

Annie-
Titer for all shots
Sr. Blood panel (includes thyroid test, in depth urinalysis, and heart worm test on top of all other blood work)
Xrays on hips (possibly, if he thinks it is needed to check for HD or her hip out of place from running.)
Checking Annie's mouth tumors and her gums

Tucker-
Titer for all shots
Jr. Blood panel (includes HW test)

We are also going to talk about natural holistic heart worm prevention, flea prevention ect. I can't wait to go! Now that I am feeding raw, I'm going to get full blood panels done once a year to see if there is any positive/negative change.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's wonderful - i can't imagine any vet spending an hour with me on the phone.

the only thing I would suggest is that you get a senior panel done on both dogs, for comparison purposes later.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds like a great vet! Hope all checks out well with the tests. Although I am sure it will.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sounds incredible....i hope it all works out. 

let us know.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i totally agree,ive just had annies allergy results back from holistic testing,he also does holistic vacs ,he was so helpfull when he phoned me ,there is a lot to be said in these practices ,karen


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Lucky you, sounds like an awesome vet. 

As far as I can tell there are only 3 holistic vets in New Zealand (all female) and none in my town which I always thought was a shame as this is the only place in NZ that they teach veterinary (Massey University)..................but I suppose they would have to go somewhere else, probably overseas to do the holistic stuff?


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Ask for a copy of the blood work results. If you should change vets or the vet relocates you will have a copy of the records.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

BeagleCountry said:


> Ask for a copy of the blood work results. If you should change vets or the vet relocates you will have a copy of the records.


Most definitely. I have binders made up so that I can keep all their vet records over the years. All in order and categorized by dog and what the procedure was


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm thinking of going there with my next dog whenever I actually get one. Bridget is doing wonderful and she isn't up for anything for another 7 months. I've actually tried calling him before in the past and he was always too busy to talk. You must have caught them at a good time. 

For those who don't know. There is two holistic vets in Columbus Ohio. I only recommend the one mentioned above unless you want to get stuck with a bag of kibble that doesn't have any meat in it and a really high bill from a vet who loves to hear himself talk and tries to charge you for it.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Makovach said:


> Most definitely. I have binders made up so that I can keep all their vet records over the years. All in order and categorized by dog and what the procedure was


I always kept the receipts. Seeing those old vet receipts now is a trip down memory lane. I had a situation where the vet clinic was closed, then sold. 20 years of vet records were gone. Other than one particular x-ray, that could have been used for comparison, the only things that were still relevant were the blood tests. I learned the hard way to ask for copies.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would definitely have senior panels done on both dogs. I've always done "senior" panels on all my dogs and none of them are even considered senior. All a senior panel means is more information...not that its specific for older dogs. That way you can also do a UA on both dogs which is important to pair with blood work....specifically kidney values. 

Keep us posted on how things go!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Makovach said:


> Most definitely. I have binders made up so that I can keep all their vet records over the years. All in order and categorized by dog and what the procedure was


I have a binder too! And mind you it is thick, which sounds really bad, but it has everything I have ever purchsed or had done at a vet for all three animals. Under name and dates.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> I would definitely have senior panels done on both dogs. I've always done "senior" panels on all my dogs and none of them are even considered senior. All a senior panel means is more information...not that its specific for older dogs. That way you can also do a UA on both dogs which is important to pair with blood work....specifically kidney values.
> 
> Keep us posted on how things go!


So we decided to spend the extra $60 to get the Sr. panel for Tucker too. We are working on saving up the money right now (it will cost about $500 for every thing I want to do). We should be in to see the vet by the end of the month  I can't wait.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> I have a binder too! And mind you it is thick, which sounds really bad, but it has everything I have ever purchsed or had done at a vet for all three animals. Under name and dates.


I love my binder. I haven't messed with it in a long time. Tucker has never been to the vet except to be neutered. I don't go often at all. In the past it was too hard to go with no money. I had to worry more about where i was going to sleep at night. But I have everything on Annie


----------

